# My husband ...



## spearcarrier (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought since I started off in this forum with a rant it would be nice to do something positive, if that's okay. This is a trick I learned in one of my communication exercises. List ten nice things about your husband.

My husband ...

1. Takes care of me when I'm sick.
2. Wishes I didn't have to work.
3. Buys me ice cream at 2 in the morning.
4. Plays with me.
5. Is wonderfully tall.
6. Helps out with house chores.
7. Helps me with my money making stuff, too.
8. Helped me save my kitties lives!
9. Takes walks with me.
10. Does as much as he can to make me happy.

This isn't as easy as it looked. I struggled with a couple of them. Your turn!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

my husband---


1.] lets me talk about what ever i want as long as i want, from a great shoe sale, to a good deal at the grocery store.

2.] he goes above and beyond for me.

3.] he listens to me and hears me when i talk.

4.] is tall with long arms, and huge hands.

5.] is tech smart

6.] is very animated, and funny, and silly, and can act out almost any story to keep me laughing.

7.] likes to hang out with me, anywhere i want to go.

8.] dosent lie to me.

9.] lets me listen to all the britney, lady gaga, beyonce, i want.

10.] loves to cook, and will just go to the store, and pick out all the food, and cook it, just because its tuesday.

11.] is still a guy, but still really tries to understand what im saying

12.] i can say anything to him, no matter who stupid, silly, nonsense-ical, i can dance around like drew berrymore did in charlies angles, or stuart on mad tv....and he dosent think any less of me.

13.] he holds doors, my umbrella, my drink for me, and will hod the door open for others, and help someone carry their grocerys to the car.

these are the first few things that sprang to mind.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Spear, just want to say I have a great deal of respect for you. After you vented and got it all out here, you came back to post your spouse's positive attributes. 

Yeah, my husband had/has many positives. However, in the long run, I decided to leave. The alcohol ate up all the wonderful things he was when we met.

Sounds like you are doing what it takes to work on your marriage issues. I wish you and your husband the very best!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

My husband...


Is verrrrrrrrrrry warm (to the touch)!
Has the same sense of humar as I do.
Does everything car related.
Treats my children and grandchildren like they are his own.
Is an awesome lover.
Fixes my computer without griping at me for breaking it.
Changes light bulbs ("it's a man's job").
Treats me as if I am special and valuable.
Loves my cooking!
Makes the bed...whether I'm in it or not.

That's not in order of importance, and I can think of TONS more! Mine's the best!:smthumbup:

After 23 years with my ex... I had to learn how to allow myself to depend on this husband. I resisted at first, because I've never been able to do that. It wasn't fair to my current husband (together 7 years tomorrow), because along those same lines he needed me to depend on him. To count on him to be a good husband. I think he works hard at it, or at least is conscious of his efforts as well as mine. We both had to learn to accept compliments, that appreciation can be sincere, that being nice doesn't mean you want something in return.... but, somehow, we both knew we could just be ourselves with each other from day one. It's been an awesome 7 years!

Good idea spearcarrier.... think positive!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband..

1. Makes me feel like I'm the most important thing in his life
2. Is tall and fit
3. Is very generous and creative in bed. He'd be a hard act for any other man to follow. 
4. Doesn't need the latest and greatest of everything to be happy
5. Would rather see a film with action and violence but will still come with me to a chick film
6. Makes me laugh with his funny impersonations of celebrities
7. Is Mr. Nice Guy around family but can be tough when the situation calls for it.
8. Is willing to get on the floor and play with the kids, doesn't mind being silly, is willing to go to all the parent teacher conferences...is just an amazing father.
9. Takes his marriage commitment seriously
10. Is punctual, well liked and respected at his job


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

ummm.....
still thinking.
nuts.

hmmm.
hungry now. 
mind wanders to the kitchen.


----------



## spearcarrier (Apr 6, 2012)

Prodigal: thanks! I was running in my head trying to remember everything I'd been taught and suddenly remembered that one. And thought: oh, it's so much happier and better than the ventings. Although he did it AGAIN today, in a funny way. Will post about that separately.

Seems to me we've got a running thing on liking our husbands to be tall going on here.

I'm really enjoying some of these responses! I'm like, "OH!!! I shoulda thought about that one!"


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

spearcarrier said:


> Seems to me we've got a running thing on liking our husbands to be tall going on here.


I posted without reading the other responses. Seems like great sex is a running theme too. 



spearcarrier said:


> I'm really enjoying some of these responses! I'm like, "OH!!! I shoulda thought about that one!"


Same here. I've enjoyed reading the other answers.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

My husband. . .

Restored my faith in men
Knows who I am and loves me completely
Won't let me pout after a fight
Looks fantastic in his uniform
Is both tender and exciting in bed
Explains complex scientific phenomena simply
Calls me to watch a stunning sunset with him
Tells me to buy the higher quality item when I want to be a cheapskate


----------



## seekinghelpnow (Apr 8, 2012)

1. Has an incredible smile.
2. Is a wonderful father.
3. Is a great cook
4. Always asks me how my day was.
5. Tells me he loves me every day.
6. Believes in me and follows my crazy dreams.
7. Says thank you.
8. Gives the best hugs.
9. Is an excellent kisser.
10. Will always run out to the store for me or the kids.

We are having a really hard time right now... that was harder to get all ten then I thought it would be


----------



## tangled2008 (Apr 8, 2012)

My list for my DH:
1. He cooks. And well too.
2. He helps with the dishes, sometimes and does the laundry all by himself (we put them away together though).
3. He is very cuddly!
4. He helps get our kid ready in the mornings. He shows her love and attention, which I love and appreciate.
5. He listens to me when I vent, talk, cry, laugh, yada yada yada. And I do all that a lot!
6. We finish each others sentences AND we know what each other is thinking a lotta times.
7. He discusses our finances with me and helps me keep on track.
8. He understands what I like and don't like and does not push or try to change who I am.
9. He loves my family and appreciates their love towards us.
10. He loves me. No matter what I do or say or how I am feeling even about myself...he loves me.


----------



## misticli (Oct 28, 2011)

1- Believes in and supports me
2- Is great at doing chores inside and out of the house
3- Lets me handle our money and appreciates me being thrifty
4- Great with vehicle maintenence and repairs
5- Loves our dog as much as myself
6- Loves hiking with me
7- Always does errands without complaint
8- Knows how to treat me like a godess in bed and please me
9- Is succesful at his job that he loves
10- Is a mans man, and stands up to me when I need it

Was hard to get to ten, but this makes you really think and appreciate my husband


----------



## spearcarrier (Apr 6, 2012)

... I'd like to add:

Found a way to call me everyday during his deployments.

Woke up thinking about that. Something about the big uniform in my face waking me up as he kissed my forehead goodbye in the morning. LOL.

That's no easy feat. And I think that makes my count 11, and that's cheating. LOL

And I think that's why we're still together.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I really like this thread! Let's me get all mushy. 

They say that if we focus on the negative, all we will see is the negative side of things.

But if we focus on the positive, then we will soon begin to see the positive side of things.

My Husband ...

... LOVES, CARES, and PROVIDES for me
... LOVES, CARES, and PROVIDES for our children
... LOVES and CARES for his parents and family, as well as mine
... ELEVATES me when I am down
... is PATIENT with me when I am impatient and stubborn
... is STRONG, physically/mentally/emotionally
... LISTENS to me when I need to talk
... is my FRIEND
... is my LOVER 
... always has my back ... he is my HERO 

Bette Midler- Wind Beneath My Wings - Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Loving and supportive
2. Hard working and good provider
3. Tall and strong
4. Wonderful loving father
5. Great kisser, hugger, cuddler
6. Great lover
7. Dimples when he smiles
8. Funny and fun to be with
9. My best friend
10. He loves me & makes me feel special
11. Can fix or build anything


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

1. He has integrity. 
2. He's on my side, even when I'm not. This doesn't mean he panders to me, it means I know he has my best interests in mind. He tells it like it is when I might not want to hear it. He hugs me and reassures me when I need that too.
3. He's funny. He can make me laugh until my tummy hurts. The thought of something he's said or done can make me giggle days/months later. 
4. He's the man that gives up his seat for you on the train. 
5. He's the man that will let you into the lane in traffic with a wave and a smile.
6. He's the man that will assert himself, calmly and confidently, but don't test his patience.
7. I've learned a greater sense of hospitality through him. The way he welcomes friends to our home, the effort to share good food, the way he cooks for us. He does these things with love and consideration.
8. He has a strong sense of responsibility. If something needs to be done, he's on it. I don't have to ask him twice. I don't have to ask him period.
9. He has a good sense of himself. He knows what his strengths and weaknesses are and will admit them.
10. He still knows how to make my heart flutter and make me weak at the knees.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Enchantment said:


> Bette Midler- Wind Beneath My Wings - Lyrics - YouTube


Oh when I seen this link....I had to reply ....I am always telling my husband he IS the *Wind Beneath My Wings*... I can't even hear this song without tearing up. His presence in my life ... has been all I ever needed... It feels like we've been together a lifetime, near every memory...he was there beside me, always my biggest fan. 


*1. * He is not the greatest cook...but he will make the kids Mickey Mouse pancakes! 

*2.* Always the joyful Father... watches movies with the kids, plays board games with a smile (I struggle with that!), helps them with thier homework, wants to attend all of their activities/meets, saves the last cookie. They all love Daddy! 

*3.* He can tear anything apart & fix it, making his own tools when he gets in a bind.... I get so worried thinking "we are screwed now- need to call a mechanic!".... then a few hours later, it's fixed! Us women all need a good handyman around! 

*4. * He is very touchingly affectionate, always reaches for my hand, wants to hold me close. He knows how to keep my fires burning  ... Has always put my pleasure above his own. 

*5. * Oh the dry humor... We are such opposites...when I get excited or irritated ...I can be a little intense.....he is Mr. Calm & cool..... He will make fun of me in such a way - It makes me want to grab him & smack him or kiss him -but always a laugh....the kids find great humor in how we interact...then jumping in making fun of Mom too...our house is a little whacked. 

*6. * He is my







, always the 1st I run too... the one who stands tall beside me, puts up with me when I get emotional ....sometimes those can be storms, he might even say lightening! Other times I can be very very sentimental ... I've never had to cry myself to sleep, no matter what is troubling me.....he wants me to cry in his arms. 

*7. * He is a man of his word....whether on the job, in the home, with friends. If you ask him something, he will answer you honestly, even if it isn't what I want to hear. Love him for that. 

*8. *Happily watches all those mushy Romantic movies with me...but then I can watch "1000 ways to Die" with him....it goes both ways. We never fight over the remote...it is the "being together" that means that what is on. 

*9.* Never misses the chance to tell me he heard a sappy love song on the radio that day & was thinking of me. 

*10.* Communication wise, my husband is a Gem... we can bare our souls to each other... he is not judgemental, he is not overly proper, he is forgiving, he is understanding of human nature, its flaws & it's beauty. We are the type than can get along with many walks of life. It is something I praise in him & very much appreciate in a man.


----------



## BearMoose22 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is still sexy after 24 years
Has beautiful bedroom eyes
Is a wonderful dad and grandpa
Has a fantastic work ethic
Tries really hard to listen when I'm talking...lol
Great with a grill
Is charming funny and witty
Always offers to help clean even though he doesn't really want to
Has a huge heart toward animals
Is always there for a friend in need
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

1. I love how he makes me laugh...even in bed.
2. He's always surprising me with some thoughtful thing he has done for me.
3. He's the most honest, dependable man that I know (other than my dad).
4. A day doesn't go by that he doesn't a) kiss me B) tell me he loves me and c) wish me a good nights sleep.
5. He's a very gentle man but I've seen him with his protective "hackles" up and he's a force to be reckoned with...my hero.
6. We share things 50/50...nothing is my job or his job, we usually do these things TOGETHER. 
7. He makes me feel like I am treasured, spending as much time with me as possible. My true best friend. 
8. Damn, he's sexy...when he smiles it travels to his eyes and I am lost. 
9. He has a strong sense of family, and he treats mine like they are his, just like his family took me under wing from day one. It's nice to have such a feeling of belonging.
10. Did I mention sexy...


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

My Hubby:

1. Helps out friends whenever he can.
2. His hugs feel just super wonderful.
3. Would buy me the world if he had the money.
4. Has a strong value system he believes in.
5. He's not girly either! LOL (a real Man's man.. )
6. Has the most wonderful laugh lines....
7. He is not whimpy. (No one could accuse him of ever being whimpy).
8. Can fill out the back side of a pair of Levi's ... ohhhhh so well!
9. Eats my burned dinners without complaint.. Or tells me "its not so bad", even when it is.
10.Tries to help when I'm miserable. (Like a hot flash, or headache.)


----------

